# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Hỏi về drivertest March3

## anhxco

Gửi các bác!

Hiện em đang tiến hành DIY con cnc nho nhỏ, mấy hôm nay thử cài Mach3 để test thử mấy cái động cơ. Khi chạy thử soft drivertest trong bộ soft của Mach 3 thì có kết quả sau:
- Test với kernel từ 25khz đến 75khz thì soft báo là "pulsing too fast".
- Chọn 100Khz thì báo excellent.

Em không rõ lắm về vấn đề này, nhờ bác nào có kinh nghiệm giải thích giúp e và hd cách khắc phục với ạ.

THanks

----------


## nhatson

excellent thì dùng thử xem sao ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> excellent thì dùng thử xem sao ah 
> 
> b.r


Dạ, em đã dùng thử, tóc độ motor chậm rì  và mất bước. không hiểu lắm ..??

----------


## nhatson

dùng dirve step nào nhi?

----------


## anhxco

> dùng dirve step nào nhi?


hi`hi`, em chỉ có con stk để test thử ạ.

----------


## nhatson

làm cái mạch phát xung dùng ic 555, phát xung vào drive xem thế nào đã



http://electronics-lab.com/projects/motor_light/014/

----------


## anhxco

> làm cái mạch phát xung dùng ic 555, phát xung vào drive xem thế nào đã
> 
> 
> 
> http://electronics-lab.com/projects/motor_light/014/


hi`hi`, chạy bt bác ạ, em dùng máy khác set 25khz chạy tốt, điều e thắc mắc là vì sao cái sòft drivertest lại có kết quả như thế thôi.

----------

